# How to control image size under 'edit in' function in Lightroom?



## Cre8tvGrl (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi everyone!  I'm hoping you can help me.  I've recently started using Lightroom which is quite helpful for large groups of images.  Occasionally I'm interested in doing extra tweaks on a photo and therefore need to edit it in Photoshop.  When I select 'Photo - Edit In' and then Photoshop, it opens a 16-bit image that isn't the largest RAW file output size available.  For instance, if I were to open the DNG or CR2 file from Bridge, I can select a 16 bit 6144 x 4096 (25.2MP) 300 dpi image to work with.  Lightroom is giving me a size down from that it would appear so if I were to crop into a section, I'm essentially handing over a 10" in length photo at 300 dpi to my client.  When opening the same image from Bridge, after my cropping is complete, it's 17" in length at 300 dpi.  That allows my clients a lot more flexibility size wise on their prints.

Would you know how to adjust the preferences on this in Lightroom?

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Cre8tvGrl, welcome to the forum!

What camera are you shooting?  When you're selecting that 6144x4096 size in Bridge, is that the native resolution or is it upsizing (i.e. does it have a + next to it?)

Assuming it's upsizing, I'd suggest sticking with the native resolution for the Edit in PS, and then upsize in the Export dialog before you give the clients their files.  No point wasting extra hard drive space, and you're not really gaining anything by upsizing at that earlier stage.


----------



## Cre8tvGrl (Feb 6, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Cre8tvGrl, welcome to the forum!
> 
> What camera are you shooting?  When you're selecting that 6144x4096 size in Bridge, is that the native resolution or is it upsizing (i.e. does it have a + next to it?)
> 
> Assuming it's upsizing, I'd suggest sticking with the native resolution for the Edit in PS, and then upsize in the Export dialog before you give the clients their files.  No point wasting extra hard drive space, and you're not really gaining anything by upsizing at that earlier stage.



Thanks for the warm welcome!

I'm using the Canon 7D.  You know, you're brilliant.  I checked it out and yes, it is upsizing when I select that in bridge.  It looks great though and when I'm done with my edits, I would love to save the full size version.  It seems a bit like overkill but if they decided to do a spread in the largest size photo book across two pages for example, that extra size would help immensely. 

I'm not familiar with the export technique you mention.  If I understand correctly, I can work my magic in Photoshop on the native sized version and then during the export, Lightroom knows how to apply those changes to the larger sized version?  Is this applicable even when implementing effects through Nik Software in Photoshop for example?  If so that's amazing!!

Thanks for your help on this!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 7, 2013)

Cre8tvGrl said:


> If I understand correctly, I can work my magic in Photoshop on the native sized version and then during the export, Lightroom knows how to apply those changes to the larger sized version?



Yes, basically.  When you're upsizing in Bridge, you're telling it to create additional pixels, so it has to make them up by looking at the surrounding pixels and 'guessing' what the new ones should be.  You can do exactly the same thing at a later stage in the workflow, when you Export the finished photo from Lightroom or by going to Image menu > Image Size in Photoshop.  Besides the extra speed and drive space you'll gain, it means that if you need a smaller size, you're only resampling once (when you pick the size at export) rather than twice (through Bridge and then again for the final size).


----------



## Cre8tvGrl (Feb 7, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yes, basically.  When you're upsizing in Bridge, you're telling it to create additional pixels, so it has to make them up by looking at the surrounding pixels and 'guessing' what the new ones should be.  You can do exactly the same thing at a later stage in the workflow, when you Export the finished photo from Lightroom or by going to Image menu > Image Size in Photoshop.  Besides the extra speed and drive space you'll gain, it means that if you need a smaller size, you're only resampling once (when you pick the size at export) rather than twice (through Bridge and then again for the final size).



Oh awesome!! Thanks again for your assistance on this.  I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## RotationWood (Mar 21, 2013)

Can lightroom annotate the images? and if so, what annotating types are supported? thank a lot.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 21, 2013)

RotationWood, welcome to the forums. 

The answers are respectively, "yes", and "several various types".  :shock:

Your question is a little bit too broad to answer cogently on the first try. Give us a bit more detail on what you hope/need to accomplish, and I'm sure we'll be able to help.


----------

